# Watching Rubgy in birmingham



## Jim2k5 (Nov 1, 2006)

hello all just visiting from the welsh side of things, im off down to birmingham this weekend and dont want to miss the Wales vs Australia match that is on, anyone know any pubs for sur ein birmingham (with basic directions) of where would be the best place to watch it on saturday, and that its deffinitly showing there?

Jim


----------



## E.J. (Nov 1, 2006)

Jim - Here's a  list of pubs in Brum City Centre - with some directions, so that you can watch the rubgy match against the Aussies. I hope that helps


----------



## Jim2k5 (Nov 1, 2006)

cheers e.j, youve been a real hope and hopefully i can now watch wales come to a glorious victory over australia in one of the aforementioned pubs


----------



## mtbskalover (Nov 2, 2006)

i never thought about this before,

but if there is a Walkabout or any other aussie themed pub surely that will have the game on for the aussies sake?

those aussies tend to be in most citys these days....


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 2, 2006)

not sure whether you can face it or not but there is a walkabout on broad street. i've watched rugby there before and it is a good atmosphere. should also mean there are a few aussies in there for a bit of healthy banter.


----------



## aqua (Nov 26, 2006)

i don't think even the rugby would get me in walkabout


----------

